# Find all Permissions Linked to a User in 2003



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there,

Is there a way to find all permissions linked to a user account in Server 2003? We have an issue where a certain program works fine on one name, but not on another which we've given full access to the program and related folders. I want to know if there is a way to find all permissions linked to the working account to see if we can figure out if we're missing permissions somewhere for the bad account.

Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Effective permissions.

Is this files and folders on their workstation or access to files and folders on a server?


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm looking for all permissions server-side plus some workstation folders, if possible


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Where does the program run from? If it runs off of the workstation there is probably a local program files directory for the installation that requires full access by the user running the program.


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

There is a local folder and we've set full permissions for the user. To keep the users happy for now, we just changed the working account name to her name (since the other person retired).


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm having a problem finding the effective permissions tab. Where it is located? thanks


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

Found the effective permissions but I was looking more for a tool that would show me every folder a single user has access to and what kind of access they have.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Does the user that doesn't work have admin rights on the local machine?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why on earth would you want to slog through that much information? If you have not set permissions for a user or group they will get the generic file and folder access. If you are concerned about a specific location look at the effective permissions for that area. Here is a tool that will give you ACL info:

http://www.systemtools.com/hyena/index.html


----------



## Bascotie (Sep 20, 2009)

Rockn said:


> Why on earth would you want to slog through that much information? If you have not set permissions for a user or group they will get the generic file and folder access. If you are concerned about a specific location look at the effective permissions for that area. Here is a tool that will give you ACL info:
> 
> http://www.systemtools.com/hyena/index.html


Thank you sir I'll try it out


----------

